# 43' wartime schwinn cycle truck cleaning progress



## kos22us (Oct 27, 2014)

going to sell this on ebay very soon and finally got it out to sart cleaning it up

the entire bicycle looked like how the front wheel/fender does now which has not yey been touched, the rest has had a quick once over, pretty happy with the amount of original blue paint that remains and pretty sure i can get more out w/ a more thorough cleaning

black out new dep. rear hub & eclipse front hub

decals are pretty decent

original gillette special service wartime marked tires

will be back at it tomorrow but here is after a few hours into it


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Oct 27, 2014)

That is a great original!  I really like the blue patina.


----------



## ballooney (Oct 27, 2014)

In general cycle trucks don't do it for me...but this one...me like.


----------



## REC (Oct 29, 2014)

It looks like you are winning the battle. That is coming back to life nicely!

REC


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 29, 2014)

*Sweet*

Like the cycle trucks. Always nice to see these in original condition.


----------



## Spence36 (Dec 5, 2014)

Why Ya selling it on eBay ? 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 6, 2014)

*E.T. rode in one.  Mention that.*

or get a poster to give away with the truck.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 6, 2014)

Very nice original. I want it.


----------



## Lynotch (Dec 7, 2014)

It looks great! What'd you use to clean it?


----------

